

Amazon’s Fire Phone might be the biggest privacy invasion ever - barnson
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/19/amazon-fire-phone-might-be-the-biggest-privacy-invasion-ever-and-no-ones-noticed/

======
treerex
If you willingly buy the Fire Phone and let Amazon collect the data, this
isn't an "invasion" of your privacy. Rather you have opened the door wide
open, set out hor'dourves, and asked Amazon to come on in.

------
api
The runaway escalation of corporate-feudalist surveillance business models
will continue until people actually care and modify their buying / usage
behaviors accordingly. It will escalate until the market rejects further
escalation.

